# Looking for Dapple Goat



## edenkay101 (Feb 18, 2014)

I am looking for a dapple goat. I recently had a barn fire and I want to start a lot of colored goats. I live near Indiana. I will buy in Michigan, Illinois, and Kentucky. If you know a website or if you know anybody please post their phone number. If you have a picture please post it. I am really looking for a doe but a buck is all right to. 



Thank you, Eden


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your barn fire. I hope you can find what you are looking for.


----------

